# Help sexing Brazilian Yellow Head



## Age514 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
I have been researching darts for around three years and finally purchased my first forglet 15 months ago. All has gone very well, im just a little curious on the sex of the animal, I have my theory but would like to get opinions from more experienced keepers. Thanks.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board!

Looking female to me. These guys are among my easiest frogs to sex (I think). The males seem to have not only really big toe pads, but for mine, they are also white, so it is a bit easier than some of the others. Also, she seems to have an angle in her back that I have learned to associate with female tincs. That's my guess, anyway.

Mark


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks like a female due to the small toe pads.


----------



## Age514 (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks for your quick response. I have this angle to if it helps, physically I have to agree with you. I could have sworn I heard a slight call a few months back but I could have been mistaken. .


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I suppose it's possible, but I have never heard any of my tincs or my azureus call. And, I actually have seen their throat pouches puffing out and still not heard anything  My ears ain't so great, though ...

Mark


----------



## Age514 (Oct 12, 2014)

Got cha. Thanks for your help really appreciate it. Guessing Im now in the market for a male.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe it's just the pics, but the frog looks quite small for a 15 month frog.


----------



## Age514 (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree it is slightly small for the age. I acquired him from the Pomona reptile show last year so its a rough estimate on the age. I will try and get a better size reference pic when I get home from work.


----------



## Age514 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is the best I could do for now.


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

That is very small for 15 months.


----------



## Age514 (Oct 12, 2014)

I dont know where it all goes. She eats 20-30 ff a day, dusted with rapashy (replaced every 6 months) she also has springtails in his viv. She seemed to be growing fast until a few months back, growth slowed down. Any suggestions?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

You might of gotten a runt. Looks healthy, great pet frog if that's what your looking for. At 15 months, not much your able to do to add much size.


----------



## Age514 (Oct 12, 2014)

Disappointing.... I was hoping to breed this one, looks like im gonna have to look into getting a proven pair of frogs. Thanks to everyone who chimed in I really appreciate it.


----------

